# Concerned About Childcare Provider



## momlife

Hi follow moms! I am posting to get some feedback on what I should do and whether I may be overreacting. I went to pick up my toddler from my daycare provider (home daycare) unannounced and in the middle of the day to bring my 2 year old to the doctor's (she has been complaining about a vaginal pain and has been tugging at her diaper). When I arrived, I rang the doorbell a bunch of times and knocked repeatedly, but there was no answer. I called the daycare provider a few times but still no answer. The door was locked and no one was in sight. Finally, over 5 minutes later, she comes to the door with my child and says "sorry, your daughter was playing with toys in the tub". I was confused as to why my daughter was playing in the bathtub but I didn't ask any questions. I found that the daycare provider was also acting bizarre and seemed nervous. She also volunteered the information that the 18 month old she was looking after was napping, which I also found bizarre. I didn't know how that related to me. When I brought my daughter outside, I asked her if her clothes were on or off in the tub and she said "clothes off". She then said "shirt off". I said "were you naked?" and she said "a little bit". I also said "did she take your picture" and she said "yes". I continued to ask her questions but I guess she sensed something was wrong because she stopped answering and hung her head. I was quite upset and confused because I did not know what exactly was going on. I didn't know if my daughter didn't understand the questions or was just providing the first answer that came to her mouth. I have trusted my daycare provider to a certain degree, and my daughter loves her, but she has only been going there for a few months, so I don't know her that well. Anyway, I brought her back for the afternoon because I had to go back to work. At pick-up time, I asked the daycare provider if my daughter had a bath that day, fully expecting her to say no, that they were just playing in the bathroom or something. However, she said "yes, the girls wanted to do 'water play' so I let them play in the water in the bath". She does not have a bathing suit for my daughter, nor does she have a water diaper, so she had to have gone in naked. I feel as though it's very inappropriate for a daycare provider to give a bath to a child, for no reason, especially without the parent's consent. I didn't say anything to her because I was so shocked but I am not bringing her back there. What also confused me was how she changed her story. She initially told me that the 18 mth old was napping, but later said that the girls wanted to play in the water, so she let them. Anyway, I am concerned because I have no idea what is going on. For the past few weeks, she suddenly vaginal irritation or infection, which has never happened before. And she also has been exhibiting some strange behavior recently. During bath time earlier this week, she bent over, brought her toy giraffe really close to her vagina and said something to the effect of "look at my pee-pee". Although I thought that was strange, I thought it may have been because last week, I brought her to the doctor's for a physical exam after she started complaining about pain/soreness down there. I should also mention she is quite an articulate 2 year old. Anyway, I am not sure what to do. I am obviously not brining her back there. But I am really torn about whether I should notify child protective services or something. There was obviously another little girl she gave a bath too, and if I was her mother, I would want to know, or would want someone to report it to someone. What would you fellow mammas do? Am I overreacting?


----------



## candiceharwood

Absolutely not! I’d honestly call the police and report it. Take her to her pediatrician and express concerns. No child should be taking a bath at daycare. SO inappropriate.


----------



## Ella2016

A mother's gut feeling is always right. 
You need to notify the other parent and the police.


----------



## blessedwithboys

My only question to you, since this post is SO clearly just a shill for diapers, is why did you write such a lengthy post, and on such a delicate topic?


----------



## [email protected]

everything regarding kids are important, there is no "overreacting" thing for moms


----------



## Alanwatts

Informative post. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Verinca

great input!


----------

